# Nokia N900 First impression (Part 1)



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2010)

Before I start the review, would like the thank WOMWorld for sending the device for a two week trial. It has been an amazing first week using this device.

WOMWorld: WOMWorld/Nokia

*A peek into history:
*
It would be surprising for some if I say that N900 is not the first of it's kind from Nokia. N900 was more of evolution from a series of devices that were released by Nokia since 2006. These devices were more popularly known as MID (Mobile Internet Devices) and known as Nokia's Internet Tablet.


*N770:
*
*img718.imageshack.us/img718/6224/n770.th.jpg

This was the first ever internet tablet (MID) released by Nokia in November 2006. Powered by TI OMAP 1710 252MHz processor and 64MB of RAM, 128MB Flash memory, this device had a 4.13" (800x480 px) touchscreen display and connects using Wifi. Also, supported bluetooth and MMC cards for memory expansion. This was the first device from Nokia running Maemo OS and was priced 360$ at release.


*N800:
*
*img230.imageshack.us/img230/123/n800.th.jpg

The second Internet Tablet from Nokia, powered by 400MHz OMAP 2420 processor. Had 128 MiB of RAM and 256 MiB of flash memory. Display was 4.1" touch display  (800×480 px at 225 ppi). Being an Internet Tablet, N800 needed wifi to connect to network. Also supported USB and bluetooth. Ran Nokia Internet OS2007 and priced at 399$ during release.


*N810 and N810 Wi-Max edition:
*
*img59.imageshack.us/img59/9566/n810.th.jpg

The third and most probably last of the wifi Internet Tablet from Nokia is powered by 400MHz OMAP 2420 processor. Had 128 MiB of RAM and 256 MiB of flash memory. Display was 4.1" touch display  (800×480 px at 225 ppi). Being an Internet Tablet, N800 needed wifi to connect to network. Also supported USB and bluetooth. Ran Maemo OS 4 and priced at 399$ during release. The next iteration was N810 Wi-max edition that was able to use Wi-Max networks.

One major problem with all these three devices was that, being internet devices, relied heavily on Wi-fi to connect to internet and if I am correct, wi-fi was not a popular choice for network until 2009. These MIDs were ahead of time. Still, when in public, the most preferred way to connect to internet is using 3G or EDGE network.


*Symbian OS:
*
Symbian has been part of Nokia family for more than a decade, since 1998 to be precise. Though it was a great OS, since the dawn of touchscreen smartphones, Symbian is fast losing it's grip on smartphone OS market. The reason is simple. Symbian is designed to work on non-touch devices and though Nokia released Symbian S60 5th edition, it was never as fluid and intuitive as it's competition.


*Maemo 5:
*
*img96.imageshack.us/img96/1297/maemooverview.th.png

Maemo is Debian Linux based smartphone OS developed by Nokia for its Internet Tablets and later evolved into smarphone OS. The first version of Maemo was OS2005 and later versions were OS2006, OS2007, OS2008, Maemo 5. I will discuss more on Maemo 5 later. 

Now let's kick into the actual part.


*N900:
*
N900 is top of the line N-series device released by Nokia in November 2009. This is the first Nokia Smartphone that moved from Symbian. Current version runs Maemo 5. It was a good move by Nokia to evolve it's Internet Tablet range into a full fledged smartphone.

Read On

Thought of putting entire post here but there is a stupid limitation of 15 images in the post due to which I cannot put entire review.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info desiibond. Any idea of its price and is it available in India. 
How would you rate this mobile if used as a official phone as well as multimedia phone?
What about the java applications, i mean is Java supported by N900.


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 10, 2010)

And what bout *Nokia X6* is it as good as N900? any idea when its gonna be launched?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 16, 2010)

thnx broda.........


----------



## desiibond (Mar 23, 2010)

@ankushkool, Nokia X6 is junk and overpriced useless mobile. There are much better phones than that. N900 is in a different league!

Launch date of N900 in India is something that nobody known. Nokia has continued to ignore Indian market. Looks like they want to get out of business in India soon.


----------



## seenjhon (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice one., thanks...


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice blog!


----------

